# Parallella Pre-Orders Now Open!



## draco003 (Jul 23, 2013)

Peace,

The Parallella 16-core board pre-orders are now available, they say October delivery. I can't wait to get one of these and run it on FreeBSD or perhaps a nanoBSD or tinyBSD not sure? :e 
I was wondering if anyone gave it a try before with the Epiphany processors? OpenCL and C will probably be the way for me to start with the Epiphany.

You can check the product page here: http://shop.adapteva.com/collections/parallella/products/parallella-16 And here is the forums: http://forums.parallella.org/

Thanks ^^


----------

